# First scan to check follicles -should I be worried?



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been stinking since last Wednesday and had my first scan today. They said I have one huge follicle, 5 normal size and 8 small ones. Is this a disappointing result? I'm not sure if they told me it's ok so as not to worry me or if it really is ok.

Thru said there's still time for the other 8 to grow yet.....

S x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi S,
I had the same thing in my first
scan. Just one big one, they didn't even bother mentioning any others. Then I had only 3 big ones in the last scan. Then they collected 7, 6 fertilized, 2 blasts put back and I got a BFP on Sunday. All it takes is one. Don't worry!
Best of luck.
Maqui


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Sounds similar to mine to.  One huge follie and lots of small ones. They doubled my gonal F and because my hormone levels were ok, I stimmed for another week.  They ignored the big follie and I got about 9 eggs.  8 fertilsed and I now have a son of 14 months.

x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Stacey

That's very reassuring to hear. I'm on the highest dose of stimming drugs so I don't think they can up them but they did say might do the EC on Wednesday instead of monday to gove them a little more time. 

Ah a 14 month old son from your first ivf! Wow, that's excellent. Good luck with your frosties x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi S

Same for me too!! I don't know why but I was absolutely devastated, but it all turned out fine, only had an extra 2 days of stimming  

hope all goes well for you

Tez
xxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi tez

Thank you. We don't half get ourselves chewed to bits over the slightest little thing   but they're not little, they're everything, aren't they.

I see you started your second cycle on the first. Best of luck Hun    

Sue x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Suzie1time, 

You've posted the question I am worrying about, day 8 scan today and have 3 good size follies and 2 smaller ones, due to my age this is meant to be good but ....  EC is due Monday as well currently but will depend on Friday scan results.  

Lots of  
Redjenner

So great to hear of your success storis Maquib, Stacey and Tez, it's reassuring as mentioned it only takes one.


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,  Hope you don't mind me jumping in, great to hear your positive stories, I'm the same, stated stimms on 3rd March and went for first scan on 7th March there was not much going on, I know it's only early days but I've been driving myself crazy worrying about it, clinic said some people are just a little slow to start  and not to worry but still worried.

Thanks and all the best to you all  

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

First, Maqui - I totally missed your post! Don't ask me how I think the drugs have turned my brain to mush!!! Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! Well done. Was it your first tx?

Redjenner and BB my acupuncturist said that it's amazing how just a couple of days can make allnthe difference. Fingers crossed for us all  

Redjenner, you're just a smudge younger than me. There's life in us yet girl, we'll show em eh 

Let me know how you all get on girls

Susan x


----------



## tez66 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Sue   

Ladies I honestly wouldn't worry, I drove myself nuts last time and was sure that they wouldn't grow......but they did and I caused myself a whole lot of unnecessary stress! I'm going to try and stay a bit calmer this time although I'm only d/r so thes time for the craziness to kick back in  

Good luck everyone

xxx


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Bluebell  

Not worrying is impossible, I must think through a hundred different outcomes everyday and find it difficult to talk let alone think about anything else. 

Have you had a look at the Feb/March cycle buddies thread it's very active with other ladies in the same boat and full of advice and support.  

 and   for you, 
Redjenner


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Ladies, that's made me feel so much better   Don't know what I'd be like without the good advice on here, climbing the walls no doubt  

I'm trying not to stress to much, but as you say Redjenner it's impossible not to drive yourself nuts    I'm not sure if I feel twinges in my ovaries or if I'm imagining it   Back to the clinic on Friday so will find out more then.

Do you think acupuncture makes a difference Susan, I thought about trying it?

  to you all

BB x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Susan,
This is indeed my first TX, so I've been lucky so far. I think I'll be able to relax first after the first scan and then after the 12 weeks.
Also, just wanted to let you know that my egg collection was initially planned for Monday 14 Feb and since the follies were taking longer to grow, I ended up having it on Friday 18 Feb so the fact that they grow slowly does not mean anything. You can still have a positive result!
Best luck to us all and it's great to be able to share experiences. 
Maqui


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi BB

I don't know if the acupuncture works or not but I thought it was worth a try. The clinics seem to be a bit more accepting of it. The one that I'm at has the leaflets in the waiting room. I'm open minded about it really and thought that if it does nothing more than relax me for an hour a week, then fair enough.

I know what you mean about driving yourself nuts. I'm quite obsessive about things so I've been running around looking for curtains the exact right colour which has managed tonfocus my nuttiness away from the TX     

It's really really hard not to worry and stress when the end bit is near.... Hod I hope it works cos it's probably our only go    

Susan x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie

Even if none of your 8 mature (which is unlikely) 6 is still a respectable number of follies hun.   at least some of your 8 catch up! 

Axxx


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Suzie, 

Thinking of you today, I had my 2nd scan to check on follicle growth and it looks like there is 3 of a good size with possibly one more that may just grow big enough and they have confirmed my EC for Monday.  Were you / have you had another scan today, hope the news is good.    

Red


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just remember both of you, you only need one little shining diamond of an embryo!  Don't need loads of follies to get a BFP!  It's quality over quantity!

        

Axxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Well I had my last scan today and it was good news! I've been told I've had a good response and my EC can go ahead on Monday! I have 12 follies. I have no idea of their sizes and I'm sure not all 12 are the right size but not bad for an old bird!  

Red, I'm pleased your scan was good too and that we're going to be doing EC on the same day. What time are you in? I'm first thing 9am. I hope it's not too painful... Please let me knowhow you get on x

Amanda & Maqui, you're both right, it's quality not quantity and too many isn't good either! Let's hope that however many we're lucky enough to get have great eggs that fertilise!  

Maqui, I hope all goes well for you. It's really inspiring to hear about your TX working 1st time   

Look to us all

Susan x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Susie, 

That is great news and 12 I think there's more than life in the old bird!   Really pleased for you, and me! Another hurdle in the long race eh?  

I'm in at 8 on Monday but they said that last time and I didn't go down till 11 and then they were all humming along to 'There's gonna be a riot' which made me giggle but for some reason no one else thought it odd. 

Red
x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

I had my scan today and I got 1 BIG one few medium and few small but plenty.Im stimmin for 3days extra back in on mon so ec might be wed.


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Red,

I'm in at 9 but I wouldn't be surprised if I have a bit of a wait. Mind you I don't think I'll mind too mich as they give you "happy pills" to take the night before and on the morning before you go. Have they given you some? I don't know if this is what they do everywhere or not but I'm not complaining  

Only a couple of more hurdles to go, eh Red. I hope it's a good outcome for us Hun  

Icon, that's pretty much the result i got in my first scan so I'm sure you'll be fine. Try not to worry  

Susan x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

suzie1time-thanks hon, feel like ive had a growth spurt today (feel like oranges lol  )Happy pills the night before (i assume ec).We dont get them.Are you in charge of your own mind though the following day?


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Pills Susie?  No-one's offered me happy pills    Mind you I'm getting so excited I'm even sure the sedation will knock me out!

Good luck with the extra stimming hope you're not aching too much I tried to run across the road this afternoon and very quickly found this wasn't going to be possible  

Red
x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

I meant 'NOT' knock me out of course, see so excited my typing is flailing!


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Susan for the info on acupuncture, I think I'm proberly to late to start for this cycle, but will consider it in the future (thinking positively I won't be having another cycle)    

Red, we are about the same, I had 2nd scan on Friday and have 4 follies too but not going in for EC until maybe Friday so hopefully may get a few more. Everyone keeps telling me not to get hung up on the numbers and that it's the quality that counts.

I have a theory that because there are not to many in there they will have plenty of space to grow nice and big!

Good luck to all you ladies who are having EC on Monday.  I would not mind some of those happy pills too  

 &    to you all

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Red, Icon & BB (and anyone else who wants to join us),

I can't feel anything in my stomach, just a little bloated. Im not aching or anything! Now ive got it into mynhead that my follies must be tiny!!!  

I don't feel any different at all. I've read other posts where people feel awful and moody with headaches. Have any of you felt different through your tx? I was moody with the down regs a bit but I'm really moody anyway so you'd hardly tell the difference!  

With regards to the happy pills, this is our first TX so I thought it was standard to get them. Mind you, they might just be giving them to me to try and shut me up cos I talk LOADS when I'm nervous  

Red, let me know how it goes on Monday and we'll compare stories. I hope tinges really well and we have some good quality eggs to use. I'm determined to prove that being of a certain age doesn't mean that you should be written off (as per the government guidlines and cut off ages for treatment - sorry, rant over  )

And good luck to those have a few extra days of stimming - you'll get to EC, just a bit later. 

Love & luck to everyone x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Suzie

Please don't read anything into the fact that you aren't bloated.  They've measured your follies on the ultra sound and feel that they are mature enough for egg collection so hold onto that thought.  People all react differently to the drugs some people get lots of side effects and others get none at all, it doesn't mean a thing!   I never felt very bloated through stimming but always got very good quality eggs.


     

Axxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Amanda

Thank you for that Hun. Why is it that we pick up any little thing and turn it into a massive negative.  

It's hard trying to stay 100% posative all the time isn't it. I'm trying though and swapping experiences on here is a massive comfort. Thank god for everyone on FF  

Well that's my final injection done! It's flown over and it's out of my hands now and into the very capable hands of the team at the clinic. (and maybe just a little bit of luck, prayers, fingers crossed etc.    )

Susan x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Susie, 

Hope you're still on line.  I am just about to do my trigger injection (Gonal F) but confused as whether to do it muscle (bum) or under the skin (upper thigh) style, what did you do?
  



Redx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We pick up on little things because this is so massively important and its completely natural to focus on little things and turn them into big anxieties!  You're normal hun!

Redjenner I did mine sub-cutaneously (under the skin) but if you're unsure you should check with your clinic.  Does it not say in the leaflet?

Axxx


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Amanda, the leaflet says it can be done both ways - muscle if done by a pro or under skin if done by us at home (although after the amount of injections we've done think we could be pro's too!) 

We've got EC first thing Monday so we'll have to re-read


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I always did mine under the skin hun if that helps.

Axxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi red I'm still here. You read the leaflet didn't you.
It confused me too but I've done all mine sub con in my tummy and I thought that if I was meant to do it in my bum, the clinic would have told me.

If you're in doubt, ring your clinic. Mine has an out of hours emergency number and it's not too late to be ringing them x

P.s. You're right there Amanda. It's the be all and end all x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Susie, I think the leaflet just confussed me I was fine till I read it!  

Please don't worry about not aching, bloating etc, I doubt that they'd have you in for EC on Monday just so you don't feel left out ...   We all react differently to treatments I haven't had any bloating and the moods haven't been that much except when I went through a forced bleed due to a cyst - that was total bonkers. 

Just think we've got one day without having to stick pins in ourselves and perhaps we should just be happy with that for now. 

Sleep well, 

Red x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes Red, the leaflets should be censored! My dp says I'm not allowed to read the side effects anymore cos I start imagining them all! Lol  

Yes you're right, I'm pretty sure they're not doing the EC on Monday just to make me feel better...

It was really nice to say to DP that I've just done my last jab! Yipee!  Now just to get EC done  

You too Red x

Night x x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

suzie1time said:


> I can't feel anything in my stomach, just a little bloated. Im not aching or anything! Now ive got it into mynhead that my follies must be tiny!!!
> 
> I don't feel any different at all. I've read other posts where people feel awful and moody with headaches. Have any of you felt different through your tx? I was moody with the down regs a bit but I'm really moody anyway so you'd hardly tell the difference!


I don't feel any different either, I was expecting all the symptoms, especially with the stimms bloating, aching stomach, but nothing, I'd convinced myself my follies are not growing. I don't think it's anything to worry about as we are all different. I kept going on about this but was reassured by the clinic not to worry. I've been moody to but that's nothing new for me I use it as a excuse for a good old moan lol

XX


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ha ha BB is sounds like we're the same! I'm so moody normally that it'd have to be pretty extreme to notice any difference. Oh one thing I have noticed, no PMT!  

Oh well, I had the last of my mess last night so nothing I can do now but hope and pray it all turns out ok.

Roll on happy pill time cos I'm not looking forward to the EC procedure tomorrow. Hopefully they'll get some fab eggs....    

Susan x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck for EC tomorrow Susan, one step closer to your dream  x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello girls,Hopefully ived had last menopur tonite and my follies are big enough.Scan tomorrow so fingers crossed i can go in for ec on wed.Looking forward to no more injections.I never read the leaflets becuase you get anxious that you're experiencing side effects.Better to be ignorant sometimes.Anyway relaxing at the mo after my late night last night (2AM- Had to drop people off in car after a partyAnyway ive had lots of aches and niggles today good luck all.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

to all those who are in for EC in the morning!  that you have lots of juicy follies! 



Axxx


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks BB, Icon and Amanda, very excited to see how many eggs we get tomorrow     

Hope all goes well Susie I'll watch out for your news  

This week is going to one hell of a week ladies   and    for all. 

Red
x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just read my last post and realised that my iPad changed the word meds to mess! Argh!  

Thanks for the good look wishes  

Red, you don't sound nervous at all! I am! This is the only bit i've been dreading.  

I'll post on here as soon as I can. Good luck for tomorrow Hun and everyone else with whatever stage you're at x

Deep breaths....    

Susan x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

suzie1time said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just read my last post and realised that my iPad changed the word meds to mess! Argh!


 My iphone does that all the time annoying isn't it! 

Don't worry hunny, honestly it's not too bad, you'll be in and out before you know it and you won't remember much about it.

Axxxxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Amanda

Yes it's annoying as anything! Especially when it changed stimming to stinking! 

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm usually ok about this kind of stuff but I think I'd rather be knocked right out.... Never mind, it has to be done and if it works, it'll be totally worth it. I'm just being a big wuss  

I'm pleased I'm in first thing and then it's over with x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Honestly you won't remember a thing about it afterwards and at least you won't feel all groggy and rough like you would after a GA.

I'll be watching out for your news tomorrow afternoon.

Axx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

That's true! 

Thanks again Amanda, it does help to hear from someone who's been through it.

I'll update as soon as I can. Hopefully with some decent quality eggs    

Yikes  

s x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I proposed to my Consultant while sedated!! 

Axx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ha ha Amanda, that made me laugh  

I'm bound tonshow myself right up  

Ok, I'm going to take my happy pill now so I'd better step away from the iPad!

Night everyone x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Night night and Good Luck xx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

for EC tomorrow Redjenner 

LJ x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Best of luck for those going for EC today. Thinking of you!
Maqui


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts and wishes ladies.  

Everything went well this morning, we got six eggs, no news yet as to their grade/quality.  Now tucked up in bed ready for a sleep that will hopefully fend off the huge headache I got last time round.  Achey and sore but no pain so everything crossed now for good news tomorrow.  Odd to think that if someone should ask where my first child was conceived I will be able to say "About 10 or so miles away from me, just off the Coventry Ring Road"  Don't think we'll be looking there for any names eh! PMA!        

Red
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great news Redjenner!  Go and have a well deserved rest now.

Sending you lots of positive      for tomorrow.

Axxx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi guys, had my EC this morning but had a bit of a snooze when I got home so only getting round to updating you all now. 

It was fairly painless and they got 9 eggs!    

Same as red, no idea what they're like but they said we'll get a call tomorrow morning to let us know if any have fertilised     

Fingers, toes & eyes crossed       


Susan x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Woohoo!!  9 is an excellent number!

You both need a nice relaxing evening now while you wait your exciting phone calls tomorrow! 

Sending you both lots and lots of        

Axx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

9 is ok isn't it. I hope they're good quality. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts Amanda x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

9's fabulous!!  I never had 9 in 4 cycles of treatment!  In fact I think I only managed 9 if you add all my EC's together   

Axxx


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad it went ok Susie, 9 is a great number, fingers crossed for your news tomorrow.  I am due a phone call between 9-12     for both of us. 
Red


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey red, god I hope we get our phone calls at 9! I hate waiting...

Good luck to us both      

Susan x x x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Really glad to hear the good news! Good luck for tomorrow's call!
Maqui


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good news Susan and Red, so glad you've both had a good result! I'll have everything crossed for you both this evening  Now have above relaxing night you both deserve it and good luck for tomorrows call. 

I had scan again today and now have 8 follies so really happy as I was not expecting it, so EC will be fri or mon, I can't wait to get it over with!

Hugs and   to you all

BB x x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, had the call and 5 have fertilised!!!  

So pleased. Another hurdle over. 
ET tomorrow. Any tips for this? My accupuncturist recommends at least three days bed rest, which is fine by me!

Red, have you had your call yet? Good luck Hun x

Susan x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

That is great news Susie     wow you must be so relieved and back in again tomorrow! 

I haven't heard yet will let you know as soon as I do, our clinic always seems to 'laid back' in their approach so trying not to stress. 

Red
x

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi red, I'm over the moon! 

When did they Say they'd call? I'm too impatient, I'd be ringing them. 

I'll be thinking about you til you let me know. Best of luck Hun   

Susan c


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Excellent news Suzie.

I was always told that bed rest doesn't help and actually just going about your normal business but without doing anything strenuous is for the best.  Do what you feel is best hun    

Redjenner thinking of you     

Axxxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

this is my first cycle of treatment so i dont claim to be any kin of authority, but i would say try not to worry.  things seem to change so quickly that you just cant tell based on one piece of news.  i was soooo low after i was told that my lining had not thickened at all after 1 week of stimming.  but, 3 days later, lining was 'ok' and had 3 mature follicles and 5 intermediate.  i had EC yesterday, 16 retrieved and have just found out that they are growing 12 on into blastocysts.  it really is the rollercoaster  people describe.  good luck x x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Got the call!  That was the longest 2 hours ever!!!! They got 6 eggs and 4 have fertilized    

Am booked in for a Day 3 ET on Thursday, so not too sure what to make of that I've heard of Day 2 and 5 but not 3 perhaps they are so busy, should have asked really but was so pleased just wanted to let DP know.  He is at work and had to find somewhere to jump up and down when I told him, I could hear the massive smile on his face - just writing this is making me tear-up bless him. 

My parents are on their way to stay with us for a couple of days from tomorrow, my Mum has been longing to come up and look after her 'baby'.  I'm hoping that being in the bosom of my family will encourage emby's to try their best to stick around.  Bring on Thursday!

Red
x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah red I'm over the moon for you  

I don't know what day is best for ET. I'm just trusting the clinic now  

Bet you can't wait for your mam to come up. I'm sure she won't let you lift a finger.

How you coping with the bum bullets


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm Susie, bum bullets eh?  Haven't noticed any effects yet, although had to make a note to mysefl this morning not to put them in before breakfast as then needed the loo and am now thinking I'll have to use another one as lost loads (TMI?)  

Are you noticing anything?

Red


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi red, are there are no limits to what we have to edure on this fertility road!  

No, not noticing anything with the bullets yet... I thought ahead and did mine mid morning though,  post loo visit (defo TMI  )

ET for me tomorrow then it's down to good old mother nature to see if they take    

Take care x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Susie and Red-genuinely so excited for you both! Wonder if you'll get any fro sties. Any idea how many they would like to transfer?

LJ x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi LJ

As i'm 41, we'll be havin 2 transferred. My consultant has ruled put 3 as the risk is too high compared with the pregnancy success rate of 2 or 3. If that makes sense.

It happens tomorrow - I'm so excited!

How ever, I've noticed a side effect of the cyclogest or what ever it's called, PMT! Really really bad!  

I think I'd better keep myself to myself for a bit! Ha ha x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks LJ    

Due to my age I'm having two put back too   so long as they stay good and strong.  That was what I was told at the beginning of this although that was a long time ago.  

Susie, I think you're right about the PMT  on these bullets, on the down ride of the rollercoaster after the high of this morning. 

Red


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey 

Great news ladies!  Just to say that Day 3 transfers are quite common I've had Day 3 transfers every time, they're a bit more robust that Day 2. 

Also so long as the pessaries have been there for atleast 15 minutes then you don't need to worry about losing some! 

Axxxx


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Great news Suzie and Red, good luck with your transfers this week I'll be thinking of you both    

What's this bum bullets you talk of, nobody told me this was part of the deal?!?!?!

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Red, I don't know about you but as well as PMT, I can't stop flipping eating! 
DP is hiding upstairs. Duno if he's scared of the PMT mood swings or in case I'm going to eat him!  

Ah Amanda don't say that about day 3 and 2 cos I'm having mine put back tomorrow, which is day 2!  

BB the bum bullets are one levelmdown from injecting yourself. Less painful but more embarrassing - and they give you PMT. Well they do to me and I only started taking them last night! Yikes!

Roll on tomorrow for ET   

Love and luck ladies x x x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Really excited about the news!
I was also unsure of what to do after the transfer but decided to go back to work but took it easy. I had a day 5 transfer and period pain the day after which turned out to be implantation pain. I left the office a bit early and took a cab straight home.
The following day was back to normal. I strongly believe in doing what YOU feel it's right for you.
Keep us posted!
Maqui


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Susie, 

I am with you on the eating thing I never fill satisfied and can eat at any time, am snacking on the fruit and good stuff first but then seem to have room for tortillas and dips and carrot cake too!  After loosing so much weight to get here I can't help think I'm putting loads on.  I have figured for now so long as I get nutrients and the other stuffs not too junky then I'll not stress for now. 

As for the Day 2 / 3 transfer, on the FF &MM cycle buddies thread there seems to be lots of reasons, I think in my case it's a simple case of getting time in the surgery as they've already changed the time on that day due to being so busy.  I suppose we're so sensitive that any reason must be about us and our darling embies but it could be basic planning.  

Thinking of you today,    

Happy eating!
Red
x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the bullets Amanda I was beginning to walk funny trying to keep myself from any natural function   

BB - the bullets are pessaries for between EC and ET and as far as I can figure they are to help prepare the womb linning for ET, some have been told to pop them in the front and some of us lucky ladies in the back   they are all part of the joyful process of tx.  

Red


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You carry on with the pessaries until 12 weeks of pg if you get a BFP and until test day if you don't! 

Suzie don't worry hun I don't think it makes much difference on what day they're transferred and if its your time "what's for you won't go by you" as my Nan would've said! 

Axxx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

SusieB and Red - 2 embies each all being well..that's fab. My doc said up to 3 for me at 41 but when I read their last published stats on HFEA web they didn't actually do any 3 embies transfers that year so either it's rare to get that many at my age, people decide to freeze if they get extra or they've changed their procedures. Good luck with ET..hope those embies are still growing well! Susie B - you made me giggle saying you fancy snacking on DP!

Maquib - you must be thrilled with your BFP - hope your little embie (embies?!) keeps growing strong. Bet you can't wait for the scan?!

LJ x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Suzie / Red - All the best with your transfers  

Maquib - Congrats on your BFP

Thanks for the info on the Bum Bullets   Can wait for that experience!!!  I'm booked in for EC on Friday, any info / tips you ladies can give me as I'm a first timer would be appreciated.

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Had my ET and so far so good. Mine was a little bit more complicated due to cervical issues but we got there in the end.

When we arrived, we had a quick chat with the embryologist who told us that out of the five eggs that fertilised, four were at the four cell stage and one at three cells. They picked the best two and confirmed that we can defo freeze two. She said that the three cell one might have caught up by the time they freeze them so we might end up with three frosties.

They seemed quite pleased with the quality of them which DP has decided to take full credit for! Lol

I have to admit that part of me thought that they wouldn't be any good for ET so it was a releif to be told they were ok! Now it's a waiting game. 

Oh and you'll never guess what date we have to test - only flipping April fools day!!!  

Red, as of today, I've been told I can swap the bum bullets to the front! Decisions decisions... 

Maquib, you must be over the moon! So pleased for you. How many did you have transferred?

Anyway, that's my news. I've had my acupuncture and now I'm chilling out and watching a costume drama!

Please let me know how you all get on and as always, love and luck to us all x x x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Hold tight Susie's embies!!


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks LJ. 

DP was laughing at me cos as we were leaving the clinic, we passed the embryologist who'd seen us when we first arrived and I said, look after our frosties for us. I feel quite protective of them! It's silly isn't it...  

I hope it works! I'm re watching the Tudors to take my mind off thinking about it all x x x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

That's great news Suzie, two on board and two on ice   congratulations hun, bet you are so relieved and more than a little excited.  

Sounds like you are doing today exactly what I plan for tomorrow, acupuncture, ET, acupuncture, feet up and telly - and I do so love a custome drama - don't you know!  

Stay calm, strong and positive - we will get there!! 

Red


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi red, yes I'm excited, worried, nervous, hopeful, everything. Trying to stay positive and not think about it all at the same time!

I had my acupuncture yesterday and again today. Then watched persuasion followed by the Tudors. On to season 2 now. Nothing like some handsome totty to take your mind off things (the clinic did tell me to have happy thoughts)  

Good luck for your ET tomorrow Hun, I'll be thinking of you. Take it easy and do what you planned. 

Are you taking any time off work?

P.s. I do hope we both get there    

Susan x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,
I've got 2 blasts on board. Scan is not until 30th so almost another 2 weeks to wait!
This whole process does test your patience!
I hope we all get there in the end!
Maqui


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

What a day!!! 

Cutting to the chase - I am PUPO    

We had two put back (Grade 3+, 3) both 8 cells and another two (Grade 3, -3) under observation for the next couple of days to see if they could be strong enough to freeze.

Finally got home around 4 and after some tea and toast fell into a deep sleep, only to get woken up to go and do the second acupuncture. Phew! 

Feel like I'm in shock really not sure how I feel really can't quite believe that we got to the 2WW, DP keeps whistling and cracking daft jokes he's so sweet.    

Susie - I have had this week off work, back in on Monday, hoping that work might provide some distraction although really not sure that I will be able to think about anything else except the 2WW!  How about you any time off, distraction plans? Hope all's going well. 

Red


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Wonderful news Maquib - blasts on board      

Think we might all be climbing the walls during the next 2 weeks  

Red


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Redjenner, Maquib and Susie ...good luck as you start the 2ww   the BFP's follow!

Maquib. - did you get any to freeze?

LJ x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Maquib, you've got your BFP and you have another 2WW! So even after the initial 2WW and you're lucky enough to get a BFP there's still loads of flipping waiting!!! Argh!! 

Red, well done Hun. Two on board. Hope they stick. When is your OTD? And what Does PUPO mean?
I've got the rest of this week off and I'm considering getting signed off by my GP for the 2WW... I don't know though. I don't want to be stressed to death at work  

Thanks LJ. I hope it's a good outcome for us all x


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Susie...you too are pupo (pregnant until proven otherwise!) x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahhh thanks LJ, I like it x


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you ladies, feeling much more awake today and still PUPO    Still won't stop   (although I must admit to being agnostic) till I get a BFP though, I'll be   to anyone and everyone and everything that both my little embies stick around and make us a family. 

Susie, Maquib - I am confused (easily done you know) how can you have had a BFP on 6th March and now have a 2ww with the blasts on board - I'm missing something here!

Red
x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,
BB - Best of luck for today! Keep us posted.
Answering your questions...
Had 7 follies, 6 fertilised, 2 blasts quality BB back in, no frosties (if I'm pregnant with twins I won't need them, not planning on having more than 2 children). 
After the transfer, I had the 2ww, then I tested (BFP) and now I am in the wait for the week 7
scan. This wait is 4 weeks in total from 6 March to 30 March. 
So now I'm half way through! I'm a bit worried and anxious until I see my baby/babies heartbeat/s.
I think I'll be able to celebrate properly after that.
Have a great day.
Happy Friday!
Maqui


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Maquib that makes more sense!  To see their heartbeats - wow - this 2ww is gonna be anothe long one!


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey red, how you feeling today? Hope you're still taking it easy  

Maqui, so it four weeks! What a wait! Eeee I wonder how many are in there! You take it easy too Hun  

How is everyone else today x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi ladies,
How's it going?
Is anybody exercising? I used to go the gym 3 times a week before I started the treatment (spinning, body combat or cardio and a bit od weights) but haven't done anything (other than lots of walking) since then.
I'm itching to get back to the gym (for something not so intense, maybe just swimming or indoor cycling, cross trainer) but I'm scared.
Has anybody had any good/bad exercise experiences?
Thanks!
Maqui


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd ask your clinic about safe form of exercise as they know your medical history. I think swimming is pretty safe though as its low impact. You must be feeling good if you're wanting to go to the gym.

Do you youmfeel different because your pregnant? I have friends who say that when they were pg, they 'just knew'.

Susan x


----------



## joeandgill (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes i believe swimming is ok....but no Jacuzzi !  It's something about the temp. of the water and reaching parts that it shouldn't (I think  )


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi!
I'll speak to my clinic on Monday and see what they say. 
I don't feel much different now that I'm pregnant. Just bigger and sore boobs and vivid dreams. No morning sickness luckily. I didn't just know I was pregnant, the tests results told me! I didn't buy any until the day before I was due to test and that kept temptation of testing early away.
How's the 2ww going?
Maqui


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Maqui

Pleased you're feeling 'normal' and no morning sickness either. Good stuff!

It's quite reassuringnto know that you didn't have any idea the you were PG until you took the tests. I think we spend every minute of the TWW looking for signs. Signs which the drugs seem to give us anyway. 

My TWWs going ok but it's early days yet....

Susan x x x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulation on your PG Maqui  

Susie - Hope the 2ww is going well.

I had EC on Friday, 3 eggs fertilised   I've one 4 cell today which the embryo guy tells me is on the button and the other 2 are developing too fast so I'm going for a 3 day ET tomorrow with my 4 cell     I'm feeling very attached to the wee thing already.  Did you ladies do anything different after ET, I was going to take the day off to chill but go back to work on Tues, grateful for your advice

Hope everyone else is doing well.

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey BB

Wow ET tomorrow eh. Ah best of luck Hun.    

I've got two 4 cells transferred on day 2. Others on here have had blasto's transferred but my clinic don't do that and I don't really know much about it.

Hmmm, I think I went overkill on what I did after ET as my acupuncturist said bed rest for about 3 days (which was nice but boring) and I've been signed off for the TWW. Reason being is that I'm too old for any free go's so we're self funding and this is all we can afford... Got some frosties as a back up but they may not survive the thaw. 

Anyway, I've waffled a bit there  . Sorry x

Good luck for tomorrow and just take it easy for a few days. Can you take a couple of days off maybe?  

Susan x x x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Suzie for your feedback my clinic wont do blast as I have under 4 eggs, think I might see if I can work from home for a few days, but I get so bored stuck in doors. All going well tomorrow test day is April fools day which made me chuckle  

I've been up since 7am this morning and cleaned the house top to bottom to keep me from worrying  

Best of luck

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG! BB my test date is also april fools day! I've joined the April TWW thread! It's going to be a long two weeks Hun.

I've been a bit bored but I've been on here and watching costume dramas oh and eating chocolate (lots of it!)

What will be will be BB eh. Best if luck to us both    

Susan  x x x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Let's hope it's a very lucky day for us Susan!

Don't know what i'm going to do during 2ww my usual would be the gym or out cycling to take my mind of things but better not grrrr...

Maybe I'll join the 2ww thread to keep me going

xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Check with your clinic to see what exercise is allowed. I'm going to go for some nice walks with the dog and maybe a couple of days out with my mam. Apart from that, not much planned. Oh except for thinking about our OTD!  

The TWW thread isn't very busy at the mo but I'm sure it will be soon. FF is pretty much the only thing that's stopping me from filmy  

X x x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll ask clinic tomorrow when I'm in about exercise! I'm going to put feet up tomorrow then go back to work Tuesday, although lovely walks sounds nice, I know what your mean about thinking about it all the time, I can't seem to think of anything else and I'm on FF constantly, I'd be lost without the support of all you girls on here  

I'm just feeling so nervous about tomorrow that I'll go in and they'll say sorry there is nothing to put back, I wish I could be more positive, it's so surreal how I can feel so much towards my little embie already  

XX


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

BB, I've felt the same all the ray through! Will upinrespond tom the drugs, will there be enough follies, will there be anyneggs in them, will the eggs fertilise, willnthey survive long enough to put back in. I think that's whats so frustrating about the wholenthing, there aren't any guarantees with anynpart of it.

Try not to worry though, you've done all you can and you've come so far whichnis an achievement in itself.

Good luck for tomorrow Hun. Let me knownhow you get on and try to relax x x x

Sending


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck for ET BB! April Fools day was my late husbands birthday and he was a very special birthday so will be thinking of you both on that day and   for good news!

LJ x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Best of luck for today BB!
Thinking of you!
Big hug,
Maqui


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies and thanks for your good wishes    So sorry to hear about your husband LJ I'm hoping April 1st will bring us lots of good news!

So that's me, one top grade 8 cell embryo on board this morning    the wee one stays....  Feet up now watching day time tv, the weather is so nice out there I'm thinking a walk wont do any harm.

Hope everyone is good  

BB xx


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to the TW Hun x x x

Sending     that you're little embie sticks x


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Susan, happy to have reached this stage its only been a couple of hours and I'm analysing every twinge, movement or feeling    This is going to be as long wait


----------



## Redjenner (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats BB on being PUPO!   

Time to pamper yourself!

Red


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations BB!
My scan is next week which doesn't seem so far away. Spoke to the clinic today and they said exercise in moderation is fine so will try to go back to my 3 times a week but no rowing, spinning or body combat.
Scan is with empty bladder, those are the ones I like!
Night night,
Maqui


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

BB - congrats on successful ET...bet the 2ww seems endless!

Maquis - good luck for the scan!

LJ x


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

BB it's a flipping nightmare but we'll all get each other through it x

Maqui, good luck for your scan next week. It'll be here before you know it x x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,
Wed is finally here! On my way to my scan. I cannot wait.
Friday is also around the corner so thinking of you testing that day.
Big hug
Maqui


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah Maqui, good luck for your scan Hun.

I'm afraid it's over for me. AF arrived through the night. Got 3 on ice so we'll be trying again soon x x x


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! I'm sending you the biggest hug.
Scan went well, one baby on board!
Best of luck for your next round.
Maqui


----------



## blueBell2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Maquib thats great news, I so glad all went well must be such a relief for you


----------



## suzie1time (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah Maqui, that must be a huge weight off! Another milestone done Hun.

Best of luck with you pregnancy x x x


----------

